# How much wattage do I need



## Puff Daddy (14/11/15)

I'm looking for a new mod, but I don't want to buy a 200w mod if i will never go that high. So what mod should I buy


----------



## stevie g (14/11/15)

Nothing under 100w in my opinion as you will eventually come across a dripper build one day and be glad you have the power.

I'm loving the IPV4S with Yihi chipset.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Puff Daddy (14/11/15)

At most I'd build a dual fused clapton, but mostly I run a dual micro coil


----------



## stevie g (14/11/15)

I think you just answered it yourself dual fused claptons  so yeah still reckon 100w+

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff Daddy (14/11/15)

So what would you suggest?


----------



## DougP (14/11/15)

Siegelii 150w TC mod ..looks good and works good

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (14/11/15)

Be future proof and buy a Rolo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (14/11/15)

I agree with @zadiac Rolo ain't cheap, but its the kind of mod that'll grow with you. Should get really good millage out of it.


----------



## Petrus (14/11/15)

My suggestion, said it before, if you are in the market for a regulated mod, buy a DNA 200 mod, otherwise we will meet you in the classifieds.


----------



## kelly22 (17/11/15)

I remember telling a forum member once I would never need more than 15 w,today I can't see my adv going below 60 I'm glad I have the option to stretch my legs to 200if need be ,as your cape journey progresses ypul b glad you kept your options open

Sent from my V5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlw777 (17/11/15)

How accurate is this chart? For my Goliath V2, according to the chart. I set my device at 26w which comes to 3.75 volt and when firing it shows 0.7A with a 0.54 ohm coil.

How far can I push it? Very confusing when reading from various websites.


----------



## TheLongTwitch (17/11/15)

@jlw777 
The chart is based off of Ohms law.
However it doesn't take into consideration dual batteries.
(Or your battery + mod specs)

+-3.6-3.7v is your nominal discharge rate and should always produce a cool comfortable vape.
but it is not 100% necessary to stick to this.

I'm @ .23 Ohms, 60watts (just under 4v) and 16amps - I'm still safe to push another 9-13 amps or so.
Once you get a better understanding of Ohms law things will come easier to you

Rather use http://www.steam-engine.org/ohm.asp if you want calculations etc

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheLongTwitch (17/11/15)

P.S. To better answer your question a little more info is needed...
What mod do you have, what battery/s are you using?


----------



## jlw777 (17/11/15)

TheLongTwitch said:


> @jlw777
> The chart is based off of Ohms law.
> However it doesn't take into consideration dual batteries.
> (Or your battery + mod specs)
> ...


So different mods with different chips can handle the same coil differently?

For example, my mod now takes single 18650 battery and in future, if I get a mod that takes 2 batteries. It is safer to push the wattage up.


----------



## Neal (17/11/15)

TheLongTwitch said:


> @jlw777
> The chart is based off of Ohms law.
> However it doesn't take into consideration dual batteries.
> (Or your battery + mod specs)
> ...



Hello Mate, thanks for link, very, very useful


----------



## TheLongTwitch (17/11/15)

@jlw777 What battery do you currently have in your mod?

Depending on whether your batteries are in series or parallel will depend on the specifics.
But yes...2 batteries do give you more headroom to work with.

The chips do indeed make a difference (step-down / step-up / Pulse Width Modulation / metal compatibility / Temperature Control etc.)
But it is all based on Ohms Law.

The batteries are really the big worry in all devices.
You can easily push a battery beyond it's limits if you are unaware of it's capabilities.

For eg. I'm currently running 2 Smurfs (Samsung 25R)
They are rated at 20 amps, so with 2 of them I can push 30amps+
But that would require me to fire well over 150watts.

@Neal A pleasure bro...That site is pretty much a go-to for all the forum members that do serious builds.
I've even downloaded the app on my mobile devices for quick referencing and safety.

P.S. Nothing wrong with being cautious guys...rather double and then triple check, or ask questions then risk a battery venting.


----------



## jlw777 (17/11/15)

TheLongTwitch said:


> @jlw777 What battery do you currently have in your mod?
> 
> Depending on whether your batteries are in series or parallel will depend on the specifics.
> But yes...2 batteries do give you more headroom to work with.
> ...


Running a green samsung 25R with my evic vt mini. I have bought a xcube 2 with tfv4 tank.

I'm was confusing about limitation between batteryband coils. Now I see that amps is the what one needs to look for.


----------



## TheLongTwitch (17/11/15)

Well they all tie together with Ohms Law.

But yes...the biggy I would say, is definitely your amps.
Amps = The amount of drain.
More amps = more drain per second

Draining too much too quickly will overload a battery.

You can save this for reference on limitations:



Looking at the 25R (Greens) You are safe to push 15A constant firing till the battery is dead.
Only when you reach 20 amps + should you start exercising lots more caution

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TheLongTwitch (17/11/15)

P.S. Xcube 2 with 2x 25R's you could basically push 30 amps constant firing without a problem.

Small calculations:
2x Samsung 25R
.25 Ohms @ 200watts = *28.28 amps* (unless I am mistaken)

And you most likely are never going to fire longer than 5 seconds or so at a time.


----------

